# Disgusted with Summit Treestands



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been a long time user of Summit products. Up until recently, I have always purchased their products in the store and never ordered directly from them. On the 15th I ordered 2 in stock items from them and was told that it would ship the next day. It never shipped.

I have called 4 times and nobody can tell me when my products will ship. I keep getting the run around and told that all they show is "has not shipped". I have sent 3 emails to them and nobody has bothered to reply to any of them. I am trying to get refunded and they act like it is impossible. I was put on hold and held there until a kind computer voice told me that their office is now closed.

I am done with Summit. I will never buy another item of theirs. This is the absolute worst customer service that I have ever received.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Never had to use their customer service BUT IMO Summit is the best on the market


----------

